# USA Trains SD 70 idler gears



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hy guys, I inspected my USA Train SD70s and found three damaged idler gears. Over here in Germany, it is almost impossible to get some replacement parts. Only complete motorblocks and a few other items are available. I tried to contact USA Trains by using their email-option they provide on their homepage. Several weeks ago, but I received no answer. Do you have an idea where to order these parts. I would appreciate any help. Thank you!!!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

How much does a direct phone call cost?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

When I needed parts from USAT, I was told not to bother with phone calls or emails, but fax them the part numbers you wanted. I always put my credit card info & shipping address in the same sheet. Worked like a charm. I think there are web-services that will send a fax for you.

PS. I use a separate credit card just for internet purchases, for the obvious security reasons.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Paul, english is not my motherlanguage and a phone call is the final option only. It is not the money that makes me hesitating to call.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We have pretty good luck getting parts from USA Trains. They will ship to us no shipping charge. We can then ship to you USPS. Write [email protected]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Once you get the replacement gears, you should track down why they failed. Most likely the "cracked axles", concentrating too much force on too few axles... overload. 

Also these need regular lubrication.

Greg


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Mike: thanks for the great offer, I will send an email to renee.

Greg: You are absolutely right. For many years I had a 5.5% grade on
my layout. After redesigning the area I have been able to flaten the "hill" and reduce the grade to 2.5%. I am sure this will make a huge difference.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If that gear has a number of years at a 5.5% grade, that makes sense.

You should check the bearings in the sideframes, they are probably worn too.. if not too badly, you can rotate the bushings 90 degrees, the most wear is at the top.

Greg


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Greg, didn't do that yet. I will check them.


----------

